# No! Cat Pee :(



## Cheap Sushi (Mar 10, 2009)

RATS!!!!!!!! 
My cat sprayed on the carpet AND the drywall!!!!!! :yikes :dis 

The pee has now SOAKED into the drywall!!! I live in a apartment and Im supposed to move out in two weeks! 
They are going to charge me HUGE for replacing the carpet and drywall! Im unemployed!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Cat Pee *

Yikes.  First of all, I'd buy a black light, turn off all the lights, and use that black light to detect the rest of the floor and walls because if he's sprayed once, he might (or might have already) do it again...

I don't have much good advice about what cleaners work the best because I had to end up replacing my baseboards and carpet when that happened. Check out the sticky threads in the Behaviors section...there is some good advice there about things that saved people's homes when it came to urine.

Good luck! atback


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Cat Pee *

oh crud! Clean the carpet with an enzyme cleaner made for pet stains- you can find it anywhere, even the pet food section of a grocery store. As for the wall... paint over it? The enzyme cleaner could help with that too


----------



## Cheap Sushi (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Cat Pee *

Well I poured a gallon vinegar on the carpet. Then i poured the whole bottle of hydrogen peroxide on the wall. I let the wall dry as much as possible. Then i went and bought Natures Miracle. I sprayed THAT on the dry wall. I pray it works because it whole washroom sticks HEAVY with caat pee.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Cat Pee *

Vanilla essence gets rid of the smell of cat pee... use liberally.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Cat Pee *

You need to use the Nature's Miracle on the carpet as well. Anything else will only mask the scent and eventually it will come back again. NM breaks down the urine into it's chemical components, that the only way to get rid of the smell.

Don't spray the carpet, pour it on. Enough to soak as deep as the urine. Let dry completely, reapply if the smell isn't completely gone.


----------



## Cheap Sushi (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Cat Pee *

Thanks again folks! I had to rip out the base board and cut off the bottom part of the dryway. About an inch. It was SOAKED with pee. :x 
Then I sprayed the **** out of the walls and floor and the 2x4 behind the drywall. I waited 5 minutes then I wiped everything off really well. Then I sprayed liberally all over again. Im going to wait overnight then see if everything is dry and see what it smells like. God willing its OK. THEN I will spray the area with Kilz primer that will block the smell. THEN Im going to paint it white.... THEN Im going to put some activated charcoal in the gaps. THEN Im going to stuff the gaps with something else(I havent figured it out yet) and THEN Im going to put the new base board up. I pray that does it! 

As far as the carpet, I pulled it back..... cut the padding off, then got rid of the wood tack strip. THEN I spray the heck out of the area and on the back of the carpeting. :mrgreen: THEN I washed my hands and had a piece of carrot cake!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Cat Pee *

You deserve a piece of carrot cake after all that! Wow, you're really giving it the full treatment. 

Good luck with it ...


----------



## Cheap Sushi (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Cat Pee *

Why thank you! I did everything and there is no smell!!!! Good as new! Im disapointed with the enzyme stuff though. I sprayed the heck out of the area 4 times and still wound up peeling most of the paper off the drywall. That Kilz primer locked in all of that nasty smell. The enzyme did help. Just not nearly as much as I hoped. Worked great on the carpet though!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Cat Pee *

I know, I'm not a fan of the enzyme sprays either. They don't smell especially good either, so if you really douse an area you have a new problem, which is the smell of that stuff.


----------



## Cheap Sushi (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Cat Pee *



October said:


> I know, I'm not a fan of the enzyme sprays either. They don't smell especially good either, so if you really douse an area you have a new problem, which is the smell of that stuff.



Well darn near anything is better than cat pee. its amazing how that stuff just STAYS! why cant they find a cologne that clings so well? Bottom line though, thank God for that Kilz stuff! It locked in the smell BEHIND the primer in the drywall. It wont be getting out anytime soon either. The enzyme DID work on the carpet. Im guessing a few days after the enzyme has dried you could go over it with a carpet cleaner and make everything smell clean again.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Cat Pee *

The enzyme stuff doesn't work immediately. It can take up to 2 weeks for the enzymes to get rid of the urine proteins.

Another option that may have worked, or may still work if you're still finding it smells, is a product called 'Get Serious'. I generally recommend it to people with big problems, and long term stains. PetsMart carries it, and you do need to follow the directions on the bottle. But it works great.

I hope you do get it all out!!!


----------

